# Looking for Rats in SC/NC



## MeepMoop (Jan 8, 2016)

Do you know of any good breeders in South Carolina/North Carolina, or anyone in that area who has an accidental litter/needs to rehome. I'm looking for two more furbabies (girls only) to add to my family!


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

We are in East TN and have an accident litter on the way....


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

If you're into rescue Charlotte Mecklenberg Animal Care and Control has some sweet little ones for adoption in their shelter, including small dumbo females. I rescued 2 from there about 2 weeks ago and they still had 10 left. They were abandoned by their former owner and were lucky to be found. They've been working hard with them on socialization and they appear healthy but the shelter staff told me that no one has shown much interest in them. They were so excited when I took my 2 boys.


----------



## MeepMoop (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion, InuLing! Sadly, I contacted Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Care and Control, but all the rats had been adopted! I'm glad they found good homes, though.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Well that's good I'm so happy for them. If you're looking for a breeder I'd try Facebook. I found 3 breeders in the area on there. Petfinder is also a good place to find individuals in your area for rescue.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in western NC and have a pair of female babies and a pair of male babies available. Asking an adoption fee of $20 per pair


----------



## MeepMoop (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry this reply is late! Do you still have the pair of female babies? What fur color do they have, and how old are they?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I do still have them


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

They are black Berkshires. With top ears. We're born 1-4-2016


----------

